# 1st attempt at a background



## Freakish13 (Mar 23, 2012)

This is my 1st attempt at a background...
Its going to be an old jail theme...
So the hide will be an old bed and the water bowl the toilet...
(If all goes to plan)


----------



## Ratatouile (Mar 23, 2012)

:lol: Love it! Looking forward to seeing your snake in there looking guilty for murdering a rat.


----------



## Ambush (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks great! how did has it taken to this point?


----------



## Freakish13 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks...Yeah she guilty on a number of counts of murder and has been sentenced to life behind glass...LOL... 
It has taking me only around 3 hours to get to this point only because of the stuff like cutting and measuring and all that kind of thing...


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 23, 2012)

looks great well done


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great. You should make a fake electric chair for the hide.... :lol: Not bad for a few hours work. Will look forward to seeing a pic when it is finished


----------



## Lizzy90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love the themed enclosure. Don't think their is enough of them around.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks awesome! I like how the cage around the heat light really slots in with the theme as well And the bars over the vents!! So cute!


----------



## reptalica (Mar 24, 2012)

Love ya work. For someone that used to work in a prison it's a pretty good replica. You might need to add a little graffiti like "I woz 'ere" or "There is no justice, just us" to add to the theme.


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2012)

This is your first attempt?? Sometimes I hate you people.
Seriously though, nice job


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 24, 2012)

did you make the background yourself? or is it the pre fabricated foam pieces that you cut to size?


----------



## Freakish13 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone...
I was actually thinking bout doin some graffiti on the walls...
And yes it is my my first attempt at it...
It is all made from foam that i measured,cut,glued and put together myself...


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 25, 2012)

what did you use as a render? what material would u recommend i go over my exo-terra foam background with as its a bit old and faded and wana spouse it up for when i get my Velvet geckos


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 25, 2012)

My guess would be a soldering iron? heheheheh work good on foam 

^ paint with waterbased paint similar colour to what background is now and sprinkle sand on it while paint is wet, then shake off excess. looks pretty good


----------



## Spidergirl (Mar 25, 2012)

This is awesome!
What a cool, original idea!!
id love to see some pics when your all done and snakie is in there! 

Good job!!!


----------



## Freakish13 (Mar 25, 2012)

I just used a bag of render from bunnings that i mixed myself... I think you can do wonders with foam...theres so much you can do and as for cutting the foam i just use a littler hacksaw because you get the rough look...


----------



## Little_monkeys (Mar 25, 2012)

Any finishing pics? I'm really loving it, thinking of something similar for when my lill guy moves out of his click clack...


----------



## Freakish13 (Mar 27, 2012)

View attachment 244548

Toilet water bowl finished...


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 27, 2012)

Pic didn't work


----------



## Freakish13 (Mar 27, 2012)

View attachment 244549


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope, try again LOL


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks great though the last pic won't work


----------



## Freakish13 (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn...LOL...try number 3


----------



## saximus (Mar 27, 2012)

Still nothin. Try clicking "Go Advanced" down the bottom and scroll down to "Manage Attachments" then try doing it that way. It's a little more complicated but it seems to be the only way to get attachments to work these days


----------



## Freakish13 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hope it worked this time...LOL
The toilet water done...


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 27, 2012)

I can see it ........ the cistern is bigger than the bowl LOL, i thought inmates only got a bucket


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 27, 2012)

That is awesome it's looking great. hurry up as finish it, soz I wanna see it finito!!! : D


----------



## MA15plus (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks awesome!!! Can't wait to see it finished, I was thinking about making a background for an enclosure I'm building..........unfortunately I'm lazy lol


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 27, 2012)

that looks great


----------



## artolicus (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks freaking awesome!  You're one talented cookie!!!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 28, 2012)

hows the cell coming along warden?


----------



## Tit4n (Mar 28, 2012)

If that's your "first" attempt, i can't imagine what a 3rd one would look like... :O


----------



## Freakish13 (Mar 28, 2012)

Im just working on some designs for the bed (hide)...im going to have chains from the roof to the bed but not sure how im going to design the hide with it still looking like a bed...i have a couple of designs but will have to see what happens...




The finished product... All i need to do is get some gray carpet for the floor so it looks lke a concrete floor...


----------

